# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp em về vấn đề flash

## kidhero321

tình hình là em muốn down truyện trên trang này để khi rảnh còn coi chứ coi online mệt lắm.


```
[replacer_a]
```

nhưng trang web đó lại để file theo dạng flash. em đã thử dùng 1 vài chương trình get flash rồi nhưng không được. kể cả idm. bác nào có cao kiến chỉ giúp em với. em cảm tạ vô cùng.
đây là 1 link ví dụ:


```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## daothuhuyen93

> saveflash là chương trình cho phép người sử dụng lưu trữ các tập tin hoạt hình flash đơn giản nhanh chóng. tất cả những loại tập tin flash như các games flash, các card flash và banner quảng cáo và hoạt hình hấp dẫn....trên trang web đều được lưu lại hoàn hảo. tiện ích nhỏ gọn này sẽ tìm kiếm sâu hơn cách lưu trữ tập tin flash trong trang web và cho phép người dùng có thể lưu chúng lại theo ý muốn.
> 
> save flash được tích hợp trực tiếp vào trình duyệt *internet explorer*. đây là là ý tưởng hấp dẫn, đơn giản và tiện lợi cho người sử dụng. sau khi cài đặt thành công, người dùng sẽ thấy một biểu tượng hình chiếc đĩa mềm nằm ở thanh công cụ bên phải của cửa sổ trình duyệt.
> với giao diện đơn giản, saveflash chỉ cần sử dụng một nút nhấn chuột vào biểu tượng nhỏ. chương trình sẽ tự động mở cửa sổ khác trong internet explorer và đưa ra tuỳ chọn lưu trữ các hoạt hình flash mà saveflash quét được từ trang web đó.
> 
> bất cứ khi nào gặp một đoạn hoạt hình flash khi lướt web sẽ có một biểu tượng nhỏ hình chiếc đĩa xuất hiện ở bên trái của khung hoạt hình flash. khi đó, chỉ cần nhấn vào biểu tượng này, và một cửa sổ khác sẽ bật ra. tại cửa sổ này bạn có thể xem trước, tuỳ chọn lưu lại, phóng to, chụp lại và lưu lại thành hình ảnh...
> 
> save flash cũng hỗ trợ tính năng phát lại. người sử dụng có thể phát lại các đoạn hoạt hình này trong cửa sổ popup. khả năng phóng to, lặp hoặc chụp lại màn hình những đoạn hay mà bạn đang xem khá đơn giản. save flash cũng đưa ra các kích cỡ và địa chỉ url cho mỗi tập tin flash mà bạn lưu lại. người sử dụng cũng có tuỳ chọn lưu lại những tập tin flash mà mình thích hoặc lưu lại toàn bộ.


http://www.saveflash.com/saveflash.exe

----------


## tuoiyeux

tôi đã down được tập flash của bạn rồi đây này :

----------


## giangnt

sao em dùng save flash thì cái dòng chạy cứ load mãi không hiện ảnh lên như sư huynh nhỉ.

----------

